# FTP Upload Programm a la FlashFXP



## Netos (8. Oktober 2004)

Ich suche ein FTP upload Programm, welches empfehlt ihr? Ich hatte jetzt FlashFXP (version weiss ich leider nicht) allerdings muss ich das nun reggen, worauf ich keine lust hab.. 
Kann mir jemand ein solches tool for free anbieten? wäre super!

gezeichnet,

Netos


----------



## SilentWarrior (8. Oktober 2004)

http://www.ftp-uploader.de

Natürlich ist das Programm nicht perfekt, und man kann mit der Freeware-Version auch nur ein Projekt gleichzeitig verwalten, aber man gewöhnt sich daran.


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Oktober 2004)

> FTP upload Programm


 - gibt es nicht, schließlich sollte das Programm uploads UND downloads beherrschen - nur eine Funktion wäre unsinnig, oder?
Es heißt FTP-Klient und FTP-Server. Ich weise nur darauf hin, damit man Dich nicht falsch versteht   

Standalone Klient/Server:
http://filezilla.sourceforge.net/

Für Firefox gibt es eine FTP-Klient Erweiterung.

Ich empfehle aber den Filezilla, der ist robuster, besitzt keine Einschränkungen und ist absolut kostenlos.


----------

